# Decision



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Im thinking of trading in the a4 and going for a focus st2.

What you think guys, should i do it????

I want an orange one as well


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

I wouldn't. Chavmobile.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

willwad82 said:


> Im thinking of trading in the a4 and going for a focus st2.
> 
> What you think guys, should i do it????
> 
> I want an orange one as well


If you can go for the ST3, you get everything as in ST2 but with better looking leather Recaros, one thing that orange paint seems to attract is others who want to race you, same paint as on Lmbos.



Dave182 said:


> I wouldn't. Chavmobile.


No it's not, nothing wrong with an ST, don't have one myself only cause couldn't find one I liked, all the white cars I seen at the time have been modified.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Ask yourself if you could cope with the poor mpg's, and check out the insurance differences first.

If all's okay, why not? Nice looking car, imo.....and probably FUN :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I want some loud and bright and in your face and st2 is in budget.

Always had family freindly cars and the missus likes the focus anyway.

Gonna have to get the massage oils out me thinks and pamper her lol


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Kriminal said:


> Ask yourself if you could cope with the poor mpg's, and check out the insurance differences first.
> 
> If all's okay, why not? Nice looking car, imo.....and probably FUN :thumb:


Agreed...
Fun, yes.:driver:
Thirsty, yes because of above.

And do check your insurance.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Kriminal said:


> Ask yourself if you could cope with the poor mpg's, and check out the insurance differences first.
> 
> If all's okay, why not? Nice looking car, imo.....and probably FUN :thumb:


I work for stagecoach so can handle using the car for days out and a blast when i want.

Might even have to tell her i will start cycling again


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Focusaddict said:


> If you can go for the ST3, you get everything as in ST2 but with better looking leather Recaros, one thing that orange paint seems to attract is others who want to race you, same paint as on Lmbos.
> 
> No it's not, nothing wrong with an ST, don't have one myself only cause couldn't find one I liked, all the white cars I seen at the time have been modified.


It is, it's opinion. Not black and white.

I think my Golf Gti has a bit of a chavvyness too it as well. Bit less than a bright orange Focus though.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Tempted by the german without a doubt but there is something about the focus.

May go and test drive one before i dive in


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Definitely test drive your short list before choosing! 

I think I'll go Audi with the next one having had a go in my Dads.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Dave182 said:


> I wouldn't. Chavmobile.


+1....horrid ASBO shell-suit wearing PoS


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Do it... I love the Focus sports, if I didn't do astronomical mileage I would get a new RS in green

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> Do it... I love the Focus sports, if I didn't do astronomical mileage I would get a new RS in green
> 
> Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


I would love to but couldn't afford it nor to insure it or maintain it.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Do it, the st2 is probably the best spec, the leather on the st3 isn't the best and it's only a 4 seater. The focus will make you smile compared to the dullness of an a4


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Im working on it now and gonna look for the one i defo want.

Which ones should i avoid and what should i look to get package wise.

Need to do my homework


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Buy on condition and history, a pile of receipts is good as is good quality tyres, cheap tyres means the owner scrimped, obviously a dealer will chuck cheap ones on.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

C30 T5 is another option if you don't like the STs image, much better interior too


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I have no opinion whether it's a chav mobile or not, however it will stand out from the crowd which might be good but bad also as it will attract morons who enjoy keying.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

willwad82 said:


> Im thinking of trading in the a4 and going for a focus st2.
> 
> What you think guys, should i do it????
> 
> I want an orange one as well


I Dunno what do you think?

Do you care what other people think?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

S63 said:


> I have no opinion whether it's a chav mobile or not, however it will stand out from the crowd which might be good but bad also as it will attract morons who enjoy keying.


i think any car can no matter what you drive.

the t5 engine is a good lump whatever you say the downside is the MPG with them but if you do not push them then you get a better MPG, plus you get the 5-cyl warble...plenty of T5's in S40's with some silly bhp to.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Dave182 said:


> Definitely test drive your short list before choosing!
> 
> I think I'll go Audi with the next one having had a go in my Dads.


Not a ford fan but Audi drivers are the worst drivers on the roads


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

If its new ( not sure if you can still buy new in the UK we have no new ones left) you get full warranty...no problem....they can and do eat front wheel bearings which Fraud will replace under warranty.... if the St is spec's with leather it will be only 4 seats.... 
Fuel economy....for general commuting they are awesome on fuel....when you give it the big prob and the turbo spins up then obviously it drops.. 

I had one before the RS and thought that when you drive it normally it was awesome on fuel for a 225hp car... you can get a map upgrade from dreamscience ( few do them) for next to nothing that will give it more power...but that means more fuel

They handle very well 

I would personally not get a orange one.....they are like the RS green..... paint is a pig to match... I had to have a new rear bumper and it cost a fortune to paint to get the correct match.

But of course its your choice....


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Tisgreen said:


> If its new ( not sure if you can still buy new in the UK we have no new ones left) you get full warranty...no problem....they can and do eat front wheel bearings which Fraud will replace under warranty.... if the St is spec's with leather it will be only 4 seats....
> Fuel economy....for general commuting they are awesome on fuel....when you give it the big prob and the turbo spins up then obviously it drops..
> 
> I had one before the RS and thought that when you drive it normally it was awesome on fuel for a 225hp car... you can get a map upgrade from dreamscience ( few do them) for next to nothing that will give it more power...but that means more fuel
> ...


Not made any more, the only new one will be the Mk3 (2012) Focus. As to fuel economy....if you give it the beans your mpg will drop quicker than a cheap hooker on crack...when I give my T5 'some' beans I can get a low a 4 mpg. but on the flip side I if I cruise at 30 in 5th or 6th gear and with cruise control on I can get 40 odd mpg which I think it's not bad all things considered.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I've had my ST2 for 4 1/2 years and it's been great. I've the Mountune kit on it as well as a Mountune exhaust system so it currently putting out around 270 bhp. It's faster than it's got any right to be and handles pretty well too. The only issues I've had were the oil filter housing (very common and easy enough to fix) and the standard clutch was starting to slip on full boost with only 36k on the clocks (due to the tuning). I've now got an RS clutch in it. 

I get around 31 mpg and have been for years though if you do drive it like you stole it single figures are easy to obtain. 

Personally I'd avoid the tri-coat electric orange. It's near impossible to match and it fades quite a lot (check door shuts against the body to see this). As the name suggests if you do want something painted then it will need 3 coats of expensive paint and even then it most likely won't match. In my opinion the ST2 is the one to go for as Ford leather isn't great and with the dark leather seats it is very dark in the cabin as the ST has a dark dash, carpets and a dark headlining.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

It makes me laugh when people say these are chav mobiles. For one, chavs couldn't afford to buy, let alone run one!

Yes the ST in orange is very big and brash but that's its character, if you want something that goes by unnoticed, buy a Audi etc.

Nice cars though, great engine, great chassis and a definite head turner.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Personally I do prefer them in a less brash colour. I debated for a long time over a Colorado Red 5dr in the local dealers, was a really nice ST3.

Nearest I can find on eBay currently is this, but for the same money theres this, which will be even more exclusive than the ST


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

msb said:


> Not a ford fan but Audi drivers are the worst drivers on the roads


^ does it mean I've improved now that I've changed to BMW?....(never understood these things)


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Kriminal said:


> ^ does it mean I've improved now that I've changed to BMW?....(never understood these things)


Seen enough BMW drivers being a right bunch of plonkers, then again I have seen a lot of drivers in luxury vehicles driving like they own the road..talking on the phone etc and some real idiots in most makes of vehicles, but I have a pet dislike of BMW drivers (few have been exceptionally courteous) others well....:devil:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Focusaddict said:


> Seen enough BMW drivers being a right bunch of plonkers, then again I have seen a lot of drivers in luxury vehicles driving like they own the road..talking on the phone etc and some real idiots in most makes of vehicles, but I have a pet dislike of BMW drivers (few have been exceptionally courteous) others well....:devil:


So we all get branded with the same iron? 

I'd say you're a carbrandist! :lol:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Kriminal said:


> So we all get branded with the same iron?
> 
> I'd say you're a carbrandist! :lol:


Said some...but I do have a pet hate of BMW drives....it is unfortunate, sorry if you're one of the good guys.:wave:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Focusaddict said:


> Said some...but I do have a pet hate of BMW drives....it is unfortunate, *sorry if you're one of the good guys*.:wave:


^ definitely that mate. :thumb: :wave:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

http://www.selektvolvocars.co.uk/selekt-search-results/Volvo-C30-4797972

Much better car than the ST.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

OvlovMike said:


> http://www.selektvolvocars.co.uk/selekt-search-results/Volvo-C30-4797972
> 
> Much better car than the ST.


In what way?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Exactly what I was going to ask!

The rear on the C30 is hideous!! 

I just don't like the car at all.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> In what way?


Simple starter, the interior is streets ahead of the ST in quality and looks, and would be a far more exclusive car than the ST.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

The biggest downside of the C30 is the boot...it is horrendously small, the other annoyance is the folding seats if you are cleaning/vacuuming the seat will not stay folded and keeps sliding back (don't know why they didn't done something about it), other than can't say I found anything, you do have to get used to seeing the curve of the rear wheel arch in the wing mirror.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

dew1911 said:


> Simple starter, the interior is streets ahead of the ST in quality and looks, and would be a far more exclusive car than the ST.


That's a lame answer come on give us a good one.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> That's a lame answer come on give us a good one.


Why's it a lame answer? The Interior is a far better designed and better materials than even the ST3.

FocusAddict, I find the boot ok as long as you have the HLC not the soft one!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Focusaddict said:


> The biggest downside of the C30 is the boot...it is horrendously small, the other annoyance is the folding seats if you are cleaning/vacuuming the seat will not stay folded and keeps sliding back (don't know why they didn't done something about it), other than can't say I found anything, you do have to get used to seeing the curve of the rear wheel arch in the wing mirror.


not really most people i have met carry more sh*te in the boot i know 32" tv's fit in there never really had a problem.]

in regards to the seat *I think* there might be a mod to stop this i cannot remember for the life of me though i know how to remove the front headrests if that is any help :lol:

curve of the rear wheel arch how low do you have your mirrors set?

all i see is the shoulder line of the car...


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

dew1911 said:


> FocusAddict, I find the boot ok as long as you have the HLC not the soft one!


I have the hard cover and it's far too small, maybe no the depth but the height...shame really.

I personally like both ST and C30, when I was looking for one there was two problems, not one in white was unmolested in one way or the other, the insurance for the standard 225 was gonna be £1400 for ST-3 (225) vs £900 for the C30.

EDIT
Ninja59, if you can find the mod please let us know.:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Focusaddict said:


> I have the hard cover and it's far too small, maybe no the depth but the height...shame really.
> 
> I personally like both ST and C30, when I was looking for one there was two problems, not one in white was unmolested in one way or the other, the insurance for the standard 225 was gonna be £1400 for ST-3 (225) vs £900 for the C30.












i had the hard load version for about 4 days and it drove me mad soft for me.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

dew1911 said:


> Why's it a lame answer? The Interior is a far better designed and better materials than even the ST3.
> 
> FocusAddict, I find the boot ok as long as you have the HLC not the soft one!


The Focus ST has been out longer than the C30 so it's no wonder it would look a tad better.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

It's not a problem with the curve, all I am saying is most cars don't have a curve and are relatively flat, it just you have to get used to seeing that in the mirror.:thumb:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> i had the hard load version for about 4 days and it drove me mad soft for me.


I just hated taking the soft apart everytime you wanted in the boot, like dismantling a fing tent



Grizzle said:


> The Focus ST has been out longer than the C30 so it's no wonder it would look a tad better.


That doesn't really effect the quality of materials used though, I found the STs interior very dark and dingy, and not that special really. a C30 with the cream seats and a light centre console is a really nice look and layout


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Focusaddict said:


> it's not a problem with the curve, all I am saying is most cars don't have a curve and are relatively flat, it just you have to get used to seeing that in the mirror.:thumb:


i was not saying that at all i think you misunderstood me...i was like the rear wheel arch is here...










the shoulder line that many of volvos have...










on a side note had a nose at the V40 today.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

dew1911 said:


> I just hated taking the soft apart everytime you wanted in the boot, like dismantling a fing tent


:lol::lol:



Ninja59 said:


> i had the hard load version for about 4 days and it drove me mad soft for me.


I like that carpet in the boot, mind sharing where you got it from?


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Your sad FocusAddict, I was just thinking the same thing :lol:

And I like the shoulder line myself, really gives it the mean appearence.

Don't get me started on the V40, really think they're killing the mark with that.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> on a side note had a nose at the V40 today.


But they seem to be doing what frauds did...only 5dr is this true with V40? This is one thing that drove me from frauds, not fond of the fez and they weren't going to be doing a 3dr ever.

.......I do miss heated windscreen though.:lol:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> The Focus ST has been out longer than the C30 so it's no wonder it would look a tad better.


Volvo SCC was unveiled in 2001 - 3 years before the Focus was unveiled and 4 before it was released! :thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

dew1911 said:


> Your sad FocusAddict, I was just thinking the same thing :lol:
> 
> And I like the shoulder line myself, really gives it the mean appearence.
> 
> Don't get me started on the V40, really think they're killing the mark with that.


Hey if more than one person is thinking the same thing it's not sad...and that's what I'm telling myself.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> I just hated taking the soft apart everytime you wanted in the boot, like dismantling a fing tent


I do not like cat flaps :lol: plus the view is better out the back without the HLC.

i never really use the boot so tbh i am a useless person in that respect, i know you can carry pretty much a reasonable amount of detailing gear in it :lol:



Focusaddict said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> I like that carpet in the boot, mind sharing where you got it from?


yeah it is a c30 reversible one come down bucket loads since release when i got mine though about 60/70 iirc oddly the non reversible is more now  i got mine from volvopartshop you could try FRF volvo in swansea that are affiliated with the VOC forum though for discount or try gavin at Evolve store


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Boot is big enough for a bicycle in a C30. And lots of boxes for moving house.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> I do not like cat flaps :lol: plus the view is better out the back without the HLC.
> 
> i never really use the boot so tbh i am a useless person in that respect, i know you can carry pretty much a reasonable amount of detailing gear in it :lol:
> 
> yeah it is a c30 reversible one come down bucket loads since release when i got mine though about 60/70 iirc oddly the non reversible is more now  i got mine from volvopartshop you could try FRF volvo in swansea that are affiliated with the VOC forum though for discount or try gavin at Evolve store


I use it for shopping but few weeks ago three of us went for stag weekend, I had a smallish case as did my mate and the third one had a small rucksack and TBH not much space was left in it.

Cool might give them a shout, I am a paid member of http://www.volvoforums.org.uk/:thumb:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> Boot is big enough for a bicycle in a C30. And lots of boxes for moving house.


I find it ok tbh, not the biggest I've had granted but it doesn't do too bad. Mines only small because of the amount of junk I carry around all the time :lol:

And one big plus to the C30, they managed to get good boot space, twin exhaust, AND a spare wheel in. The ST didn't manage that.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Focusaddict said:


> But they seem to be doing what frauds did...only 5dr is this true with V40? This is one thing that drove me from frauds, not fond of the fez and they weren't going to be doing a 3dr ever.
> 
> .......I do miss heated windscreen though.:lol:


yes the TFT screen is cool, the gear stick light not so, the frameless mirror nice, the colour was hideous chalk blue though.:lol:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> yes the TFT screen is cool, the gear stick light not so, the frameless mirror nice, the colour was hideous chalk blue though.:lol:


They seem to be getting very expensive too, to match my C30's spec as near as possible came to 31k :doublesho


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> They seem to be getting very expensive too, to match my C30's spec as near as possible came to 31k :doublesho


i do think the v40 is trying to be like the bigger brothers v70 etc tbh. i mean a v70 goes upto about 50-60k

i have left out one point that i found front door a bit small if i am utterly honest as a driver.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

dew1911 said:


> Simple starter, the interior is streets ahead of the ST in quality and looks, and would be a far more exclusive car than the ST.


It's exclusive because nobody wants one, sales have decreased since love joy went off the air :lol:

To be fair the c30 and focus are different cars at different markets, personally I'd go for the focus, in fact I'd go for a 130i ... :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

130i is a much forgot about hot hatch that out performs nearly all the current crop of hot hatches even now and is RWD which is a bonus for a Hot Hatch.

Saying that I still like the ST because it offers something different (5 pot) to all the other Hot Hatch crowd.

The one to watch in 5 years time is a second hand 135i, 315bhp RWD (31K new) I reckon a leggy one will be getting close to 10-12K at 5 years old.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> . a C30 with the cream seats and a light centre console is a really nice look and layout


You say that like it's a good thing, but I'd never choose light coloured seats. Nightmare to keep clean if you wear jeans a lot. Not that I'm saying the Focus' interior is the class leader.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> You say that like it's a good thing, but I'd never choose light coloured seats. Nightmare to keep clean if you wear jeans a lot. Not that I'm saying the Focus' interior is the class leader.


Rubbish!

My last Audi I had for 3 years and did 80k in had a cream fabric interior and that was fine, yeah you had to be mindful but it was fine used to wetvac the seats once a year.

If i was driving the car whist doing dirty tasks I just used a cheapo seat cover bought from Halfords.

If it is beige fabric then I would recommend applying something like the 3m Outdoor Scotchguard spray a couple of times a year but that was only a precaution thing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Nah, leather. Five minutes a month with some leather cleaner in ours and they're good as new.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

There have been reports from owners where the dye from jeans transferred onto the leather.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Use a leather cleaner and protectant and dye transfer will not happen.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Focusaddict said:


> There have been reports from owners where the dye from jeans transferred onto the leather.


They're not looking after them then. 70,000 miles later, our still clean up as new.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Focusaddict said:


> There have been reports from owners where the dye from jeans transferred onto the leather.


it does happen even with protectant just slower that is all but give a quick maintenance clean it is fine and considering i wear jeans nearly all the time it is fine using that process.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Rubbish!
> 
> My last Audi I had for 3 years and did 80k in had a cream fabric interior and that was fine, yeah you had to be mindful but it was fine used to wetvac the seats once a year.


Fabric is different as the wet vac can do a great job, although not everyone has a wet vac.

I've tried most products on our light coloured leather sofa at home, but it never looks like new after a few years when the leather has started to form creases.

Anyway, the choice of having a light coloured interior is a poor excuse for car X being "much better" than car Y. If there were some decent claims about performance and practicality then you'd have a better argument.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Just buy the damn thing and enjoy it.

The world seems to have gone mpg mad at the expense of having a bit of fun.


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

I drove a "tuned" c30 was supposed to be about 270 hp.....so more than the ST but less than the RS.... same torque ish...was over 400.. it had big brakes and fancy suspension....this car had 600 kn on the clock and was done by Volvo not trev down the road

I was always waiting for it to "go" it had terrible lag it handled ok but it may have been fast but it just didnt feel it...

The ST's give you a thrill when the turbo kicks in and you feel the surge....the C30 just didnt have that and they are the same engine....I suspect the gearbox has longer legs

wasnt impressed really....


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

'Volvo' don't tune anything. The Polestar map is alright for the T5 (it's quick, although still very deceptive!) but there are better and more exciting maps.

I'd also hazard a guess that if you put the two side-by-side, you'd find that most of it was perception. I drove a Polestar-tuned C30 T5 (not the PCP, just a regular old one with the sports chassis) and it felt fairly slow - but when I looked down and three figures were up I realised it was the level of refinement over the Focus that made it feel that way!


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

Was a Heiko tune?? 

It was tuned by the Volvo dealership...

I did question them on the figures as I wasnt convinced


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Heico's map is 260PS also. Not the best map either but not too shabby. Biggest problem with the smaller cars (S40/V50/C30) and the T5 as I understand was the tiny intercooler they used. Stick a big one on there and you got loads more.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> Nah, leather. Five minutes a month with some leather cleaner in ours and they're good as new.


Likewise, quick going over is all they need and come up well, and I have some covers if I'm doing anything which will get them really dirty.

When I was looking for mine I looked at one which had the grey inserts, a dark headlining and a dark console. It felt half the size mine does as everything was just dark, the lighter touches really do make all the difference (just avoid the red carpet, that's bloody horrible!)

It's like anything detailing related, it just needs a little more care and it can be kept on top of. Worth it though for these seats 

Image


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

OvlovMike said:


> Heico's map is 260PS also. Not the best map either but not too shabby. Biggest problem with the smaller cars (S40/V50/C30) and the T5 as I understand was the tiny intercooler they used. Stick a big one on there and you got loads more.


Was reading on another C30 forum someone in South Africa stuck a RS turbo with few other extras and now goes like a stink.:driver:


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

OvlovMike said:


> Heico's map is 260PS also. Not the best map either but not too shabby. Biggest problem with the smaller cars (S40/V50/C30) and the T5 as I understand was the tiny intercooler they used. Stick a big one on there and you got loads more.


Probably.....My RS has a huge Pace cooler on it..... as the standard RS IC isnt that big...

Anyway thats taking it too far off topic...


----------

